

Snowden's advice – encrypt everything - drewjaja
http://www.cso.com.au/article/540162/nsa_setting_fire_internet/

======
Zigurd
It's the right advice. If routine communication and storage were encrypted,
the value of dragnet surveillance would be degraded, perhaps to the point of
losing all practical value.

